# Felted wool betta on etsy



## Davina (Feb 4, 2012)

Hi, everyone! I'm an artist and proud betta owner -- see my beloved Dart in some of my other threads. She's doing a LOT better now thanks to the advice I got on here. :thankyou:

I specialize in needle felted wool (that's where you poke a wad of wool with a needle a thousand times until the wool condenses into a shape) and I made a betta!









I've actually been working on it for quite some time, several months on and off, trying to get the details right. I've listed it in my etsy shop where you can see more photos: https://www.etsy.com/listing/170196410/betta-splendens-blue-and-yellow

What do you guys think?


----------



## Chachi (Sep 22, 2013)

That's awesome!!


----------



## Monstaar (Aug 28, 2013)

Kjsdgkljsdlfkkjsgdgl:kjdsf!!!!!! Holy god that is amazing! I must own it!


----------



## redthebetta (Aug 11, 2013)

I love it! So much detail


----------



## valen1014 (Jan 20, 2013)

That's pretty impressive! It's a lot bigger than I thought it was just looking at the pic.


----------



## Davina (Feb 4, 2012)

Thank you for the encouraging feedback, guys! :grin: It was so much fun making him I'll probably make more. Besides, there are so many beautiful betta colors and shapes that I can't just make one!

About the size, yeah, much bigger than a real betta. Makes it a little bit easier to do the details.


----------



## TheStormyPetrelofCrime (Nov 25, 2013)

Holy crap that is gorgeous. Is it based off of any betta in particular?


----------



## alisha221 (Oct 10, 2013)

Very pretty


----------



## sushiisaboss75 (May 19, 2013)

Omg it's so cute!!!!


----------



## Davina (Feb 4, 2012)

Thank you! I had a feeling people here would like him... ^^

@TheStormyPetrelofCrime: No betta in particular, just a bunch of photo references and my imagination. I would like to make a likeness for a betta who passed before his time, but I'm a little intimidated.


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

He's so beautiful!


----------



## zombieaddict (Nov 11, 2013)

Amazing! I can only imagine the amount of time that must have gone into that. Definitely worth the effort though because it's a truly beautiful and unique completed project that few would ever have the patience to recreate even if they wanted to!


----------



## hollyk (Sep 29, 2013)

Gorgeous! Wish I could afford it! He actually reminds me of lilnaugrim's betta on her profile pic... :-D


----------



## JessicaCRS (Nov 9, 2013)

Really talented,  great work on the wool betta I can only imagine the work put into it!


----------



## JustinieBeanie (Apr 22, 2013)

So cool! You're very talented, I'm always amazed at what people can create from what started out as just a shapeless clump of wool. How did you attach the eyes?


----------



## Davina (Feb 4, 2012)

Thank you so much, everyone!  It was a lot of fun to make but it did take quite a while to get all the details in.

@JustinieBeanie: The eyes are attached with hot glue. Thanks for asking!


----------



## preternaturalism (Nov 21, 2013)

Wow. I rarely comment on art, and those felt sculptures are pretty fantastic.


----------

